# new ukc champion



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

At the ukc show in michigan our girl becca finished her ukc championship with a group 3rd , will get our canadian championship next


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

She had a successful show! Congratulations


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Another great placement! Congrats!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Congratulations.


----------

